# Best advice to someone who's spouse is cheating



## createnewaccount (Apr 20, 2016)

Where are the sticky threads/best ofs?

I'm looking for resources, reading material etc.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Sounds like the ws is there to me.

Seperated and cheating!

Best advice from my perspective is to start accepting it. And improving yourself,exercising eating right ,therapy,hobbies etc.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Have them come here and talk about it.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Best chance is when the WS is the seeker and leader in reconciliation and offers valid consideration to make it happen. Little chance of successful "R' when BS is the seeker, and talking the WS into it.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

180 and file.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Depends completely on you.

And:

Did the Wandering Spouse tell you, or get caught?
Is the Wandering Spouse actually remorseful or only sorry she got caught?
Is the affair still ongoing, or did it stop?
Do you actually know everything about the affair, or are you still learning new things, what is called trickle truth?

There are more questions, but you need to answer those for a start to begin to get better information.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Yes, details on the situation will help the pros here steer you in the right direction since every case has it's own angle. Please be open and honest about everything, where the marriage has been, bumps along the way, total transparency and the people here will lead you in the right direction. Took me weeks to get my hard head around the great advice here but finally starting to get it!


----------



## RideofmyLife (Dec 18, 2015)

.


----------

